# Onboard Soundchip wird nicht erkannt

## Rhax

Bevor ich die Zeit auf mich nehme, um Gentoo tatsächlich auf meinem System zu installieren, möchte ich erst sichergehen, das es eine Möglichkeit gibt den Realtek ALC889A Soundchip auf meinem Mainboard anzusteuern. Die gebootete LiveDVD erkennt leider nur den HDMI Port auf der Grafikkarte.

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der schon mal mit diesem Problem zu tun hatte...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gentoo ist etwas anders als die anderen Distributionen. Da muss man bei einigen Sachen selber Hand anlegen. Z.B. selber einen Kernel bauen. Ich hab den gleichen Chip. Also mach dir keine Sorgen, der wird laufen. Probiere erst mal eine richtige Installation, wenn es da hakt, wird dir hier geholfen.

Die LiveDVD kenne ich nicht, aber ich denke mal, da wird nicht alles aktiviert sein.

----------

